# American flyer 751 log loader



## trainguy4755 (Nov 7, 2020)

Just got an american flyer 751 log loader but the controller for it is missing wires and i cannot find a wiring diagram. would anyone possibly have a photo of the bottom of the controller so i can rewire this, thanks.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Here is some pics hope its helpful.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Trainguy4755, welcome to the MTF!
Al, I like the marbled Log Loader button, they are not very common.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thankyou.


trainguy4755 said:


> Just got an american flyer 751 log loader but the controller for it is missing wires and i cannot find a wiring diagram. would anyone possibly have a photo of the bottom of the controller so i can rewire this, thanks.


----------



## trainguy4755 (Nov 7, 2020)

alaft61ri said:


> Here is some pics hope its helpful.
> View attachment 549229
> View attachment 549230
> View attachment 549231


that's perfect thanks for the help


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I worked on one last year in August but I did not get technical and described the circuit.
All that should be needed is a power button two connections. Sorry two buttons. I remembered now. The first button activates a coil that jumps the log into the spring loaded jaw. The second jumpstarts the motor and the wheel turns, moves the jaw. unloads it and returns. Upon return a connection is broken by the wheel turning off the power. 












The switch is to the left minus the wheel and the coil is to the right..
That is all I have right now. I am sure you back check the wires and figure out what they are for.
I'll get back to you on this. I do not have a shot of the final connections.

I am not sure if our color coding matches. I see two yellow. I have black green yellow and red. Power black goes to coil and motor. Wire from coil is green so a green connection to common activates the coil. Red is from the motor to the wheel switch and the yellow is from the wheel switch to common. The starting point is the wheel breaking the connection this is how the wheel stops. It is started by connecting the red wire to common bypassing the wheel switch and starting the wheel. Once the wheel is off the wheel switch the yellow continues the circuit until the wheel makes one revolution.
In short one wire from the coil is connected to common to activate the mechanism and lod the log.
The log is loaded by connecting the red wire to common t start the motor and turn the wheel.
The actuator from the picture has two yellow wires and the green and red from the loader..
One yellow is from the wheel switch and the other yellow must be connected to common.
The black is not on the actuator and is connected to the hot side of the transformer opposite common.

So that would explain the connections.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

In Gilbert's American Flyer world Black is always Base Post and yellow is always 15V post. Red and green are function wires. On the 751, green actuates the solenoid to raise a log, red starts the motor cycle. Both black and yellow are run to the Log Loader so the motor can run for the full cycle without holding down the red button. With very few exceptions the control button is wired to complete a circuit between the accessory and the Base Post, not between the accessory and the 15V post.


----------



## trainguy4755 (Nov 7, 2020)

thank you all was able to get it running


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Also welcome to the forum. anytime. The guys on here are great and full of info. 
Al


----------

